# I can't find a treat for my rats?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've tried cheese flavored yoggies, grapes, and the chocolate pebbles cereal. (I know chocolate isn't great for them so they shouldn't have it, but we eat stuff we shouldn't have all the time). 

They like these, but they don't go crazy for them. I'm trying to train them, but I can't find something that they go crazy for.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

cheerios? cooked pasta? guess youre going to have to keep experimenting until you find something they love smokey is picky, titan and caster will eat anything i give them except yoggies they hate those


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to have to try those. Are those what your rats go crazy for?


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

mine love cheerios for sure but every rat is different


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I give mine the Gerber Graduate Puffs as treats. They come in a nice variety of flavors so my rats hardly ever see the same flavor twice, and because they are shaped like little stars you can break them into smaller pieces to use during training.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I think I might try those Gerber Graduate Puffs. How much do they cost you?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You will eventually find something they like, but generally, I try to train rats with skritches and affection. Keep in mind rats are pack animals so they are used to communicating with each other and will learn to communicate with humans. 

A real alpha rat wouldn't be handing out treats... rats reward each other with affection rather than treats. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

You may want to try Peanut Butter chips. Mine go insane for those! They aren't big on much of anything else that I've found yet though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I like to give my girl a type of homemade ice cream. It's healthy and she loves it. It also makes a great treat for the Summer. I don't give treats during training, but she does get treats after we're done. 

During training, I just give hugs and such.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

FamilyRatters1 said:


> I think I might try those Gerber Graduate Puffs. How much do they cost you?


They cost me in between the range of $1.50 to $2.30 for one of them depending on which store I go to. Sometimes they have them for 2 for $4.00 though. The box says they contain around 516 pieces so there's plenty of treats!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> You will eventually find something they like, but generally, I try to train rats with skritches and affection. Keep in mind rats are pack animals so they are used to communicating with each other and will learn to communicate with humans.
> 
> A real alpha rat wouldn't be handing out treats... rats reward each other with affection rather than treats.
> 
> Just a thought.


After I got over the amazement of thee Rat Daddy replying on my post, I started thinking that you're right.

The only down side is, I want to train my rats. That's why I'm trying the treats. Just for training.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Training is very important for rats, it's the key to them being competent and living fuller lives. Well trained rats can free range in vaster spaces of your home, be trusted to explore more independently and even become true shoulder rats. Training is the key to rats leading a better life and that's important to me. Way back when, a good rat was a rat that didn't bite, and rats lived in cages and free ranged in small pens. People didn't expect more and they didn't get it and rats lived and died like hamsters. Training is opening up new opportunities for rats and I'm always pleased to see people put in the effort to give their rats a better life.

Our rats have always loved hugs and skritches. Even our neglected adoptee who usually protests affection always comes back for more. As I train shoulder rats and I don't always have treats with me, I reward my rats with affection rather than treats for the important commands like come and up on hand. For a shoulder rat these commands are life and death they need to be followed without a handy reward.

My one attempt at treats backfired with Fuzzy Rat. She is unusually clever and more than a little underhanded and she could figure out exactly when I intended to go to bed. So as I turned off the computer she would dash into the store room and disappear behind the file cabinets. You see, once when I wanted her to come out so I could go to bed, my wife suggested I bribe her with french apple pie and it worked so well that Fuzzy Rat learned that if she held out long enough she would get a very tasty treat. From that day onward she learned that in order to get her bed time snack she had to hide for it. So after that I've been hoarding fortune cookies, her favorite bed time snack, so I can go to bed when I want to or recover her when she wants a treat.

Now hopefully your rats aren't as sneaky and manipulating as Fuzzy Rat but beware they can train you and trick you into doing things you hadn't intended.

Best luck with your training.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Your rats don't like yogies?!? Ahhh the horror... But I have a feeling they aren't the best treats because:

A) you shouldn't give them in large quantities
B) they probably aren't too healthy
C) they aren't easy to break up

... But I don't think I could ever wean Stitch off of them haha. Fortune cookies are quite a good idea, Rat Daddy. I hate them, so I guess I'll have to stop throwing them away and start stock-piling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I would try some of their favorite foods, just in small quanity. Like for example, my boys love bananas and and I give them small tastes for rewards. It doesn't have to be anything special in my opinion just something they really like and would work for.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

dehydrated veggies or fruits. I have a dehydrator&found they prefer my homemade goodies to yogis! bonus apple chips rock&dried vegetables are great when you make soup! its a gardeners dream not having to can or freeze EVERYTHING. peas are the fav here.


----------

